# Diode rectifier voltage output



## Phatso86 (Oct 27, 2016)

I can upload a drawing if needed, but the concept is single.

An AC voltage supply on the left feeds a resistance on the right in a single loop. On the top and bottom branches there is a diode on each pointing toward the resistor.

Here is my issue:

- if the voltage is measured across the resistor, why would it show as only positive on a graph? The polarity across the resistor switches every time the input changes direction, no?

- how does current even flow here? If the current goes through the top diode, wouldn't the bottom diode hinder its return to source? I bought a book on diodes specifically to figure this out and there hasn't been an explanation.


----------



## Phatso86 (Oct 27, 2016)

this is a question on the Complex Imaginary book.

I am looking on youtube and I only see a full wave rectifier with a bridge set-up or it has two loops with resistor on the center line (both to me makes sense)


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 27, 2016)

The diode has to forward biased in order to pass voltage.


----------



## Phatso86 (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone who understands the question, please give me your input.

thanks


----------



## carlospe (Oct 27, 2016)

I think that you are talking about problem 10 in complex imaginary book.  The circuit also has a capacitor in parallel with the resistor.  I have the same issue with this circuit as well.  However, i think they just want to test if you recognize the different types of rectifiers and the output signal given the input.  

They way I understand it is as follows: Since there are two diodes it should be a fullwave rectifier and without the capacitor the output waveform should be the same as the input but without the ripples.  But again, I think in reality this circuit will not work because there is no current return path to the source.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> The diode has to forward biased in order to pass voltage.





Phatso86 said:


> Anyone who understands the question, please give me your input.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 3 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: The diode has to forward biased in order to pass voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess all I can say is I passed the exam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> I can upload a drawing if needed, but the concept is single.
> 
> An AC voltage supply on the left feeds a resistance on the right in a single loop. On the top and bottom branches there is a diode on each pointing toward the resistor.
> 
> ...


This is a _basic_ RC circuit. Since you'd just rather insult my responses, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## saberger_vt (Nov 17, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> This is a _basic_ RC circuit. Since you'd just rather insult my responses, good luck tomorrow.


I guess this is why you cannot get a P.E. from a Cracker Jack box......


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 17, 2016)

saberger_vt said:


> > On 10/27/2016 at 1:06 PM, Ken PE 3.0 said: This is a _basic_ RC circuit. Since you'd just rather insult my responses, good luck tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I guess this is why you cannot get a P.E. from a Cracker Jack box......


That's where I found mine.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 17, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> saberger_vt said:
> 
> 
> > 47 minutes ago, saberger_vt said:
> ...


I had to fill mine out myself after I cut it from the back of a box of Cap'N Crunch.


----------

